# 1 hour or less meals, low budget



## tasty food (May 6, 2011)

I dont know that many recipes.  I'm ok at cooking.  I've tried to find recipes on the internet but it takes too long to find what i want so i usually give up.  This time i'm gonna give it 100%.  I'm sick of eating the same crap i need new recipes lol.  Quick and easy recipes, without too many ingredients and dont cost a lot.

Im gonna keep looking on the internet.  I'm open to anything, calories isn't an issue.  Stews, stir fry, sandwiches, eggs, anything.  I want them to have taste, nothing too bland.  Also I really wanna get to know how to make beef.

also i should've said this earlier, i cant do grill recipes.  i dont have a grill, wont be able to afford one for awhile.  had a foreman, but got lazy and stopped cleaning it.  wish i didnt do that.  and i dont know what broiling is and dont wanna learn anytime soon, so plz none of that lol.  *need recipes i can make with a pan, pot, or oven.* 

THANKS A MILLION I CANT WAIT TO STUFF MY FACE WITH YOUR RECIPES!


----------



## Zhizara (May 6, 2011)

You're definitely in the right place to jazz up your menus.  Browse around and jump in anywhere.  We want your ideas too.  Welcome to DC.


----------



## tasty food (May 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## LindaLou (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to DC!  You will find lots of great ideas to jazz up dinner here.  It is easy for any of us to get into the same old rut of cooking, sometimes lack of time and or a cooking safe zone in our own abilities.  Stepping out a trying new ideas develops our talents and our tastes to bigger and better things.


----------



## powerplantop (May 6, 2011)

Stirfrying is great for quick easy cheap meals. If you do most of your prep on the weekends you can come home and quickly make a cheap meal. 
 
I have cooked every dinner Mon-Thur in a wok with ingredients I prepared on Sunday. 
Chop up a big batch of garlic 
Grate ginger 
Chop green onions and onions 
Cut up meat / chicken into portion sizes and freeze. You can use inexpensive cuts of meat. 
Make up your marinades. 

The night before take your meat out of the freezer and put in the fridge to thaw. 
When you come home take the meat out of the fridge and season or add marinade. Put your veggies on a plate. If you’re going to use a thickening slurry make it. Put everything close to where you will be cooking. Cook, eat then clean up.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to DC, jump in anywhere and have fun.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 6, 2011)

Hey. Most of my cooking is done in a pan as well, but also on a tiny electric oven. A little creativity can go a long way.

One thing you might want to do is hone in on a few basic recipes, and more importantly - processes. Once you know how to saute (pan fry) properly for example, a lot of the "reading" recipes will not so important. You are just going to know what to do. I guess what I am saying is that take the leap, and practice a lot. it will build your confidence to make some great meals on a budget.

All the best.


----------



## Claire (May 7, 2011)

Welcome.  You don't say where you are from or mention a specific taste, but right off the top of my head, one easy thing is to "scramble" some ground beef or thinly slice and dice an inexpensive cut of steak, season with a bit of cumin and if you like it, some heat, sautee with onion, green, red, or yellow bell peppers and a clove or so of garlic.  This will give you a base for everything from tacos to tostadas to Spanish rice to a bowl of bean chili.  Freezes well, too.


----------



## Zhizara (May 7, 2011)

You're right on target, Claire.

Yesterday I made taco meat mixture and had tacos.  

Today, I'm making the leftover mix to make a pot of no bean chili.  

As the meat gets eaten and the sauce is still there, I'll add a couple of smoked sausages sliced up and heat them in the chili, OR

I'll thaw and dice up some braised pork and add that, and maybe some BBQ sauce.


----------



## tasty food (May 8, 2011)

Claire said:


> Welcome.  You don't say where you are from or mention a specific taste, but right off the top of my head, one easy thing is to "scramble" some ground beef or thinly slice and dice an inexpensive cut of steak, season with a bit of cumin and if you like it, some heat, sautee with onion, green, red, or yellow bell peppers and a clove or so of garlic.  This will give you a base for everything from tacos to tostadas to Spanish rice to a bowl of bean chili.  Freezes well, too.



That sounds good, thanks.  I'll give it a try this week.  And thanks to everyone for their suggestions.

im cooking for 1-2 people.  i dont mind saving food for the next day.  I  live in San Diego, southern california.  I usually make a grocery list before i go out and  buy groceries, so i do plan ahead.  some foods i wanna start with are anything with beef in them (not ground beef).  and chicken recipes, any kind of chicken but rather it be the regular stuff at grocery stores.

foods i dont wanna try are anything with mushrooms (unless i can take  them out or substitute them), most canned food recipes (tomato  sauce/paste, beans, etc are ok.  i'd rather cut my own tomatoes tho)


----------



## mommyNY2 (May 8, 2011)

last week asked a question on meatloaf, and got whole bunch of cool recepies, so far tried one which came out superb! husband and his grandma (both fussy eaters) were absolutely swept off their feet. made meatloaf for our anniversary dinner.

totally love the following recepie,
Simple Roasted Chicken Meals

its called by parents magazine its called "roasted chicken" its so simple, easy and delicious! i serve it over salad or with some brown rice or quinoa


----------



## luvs (May 8, 2011)

swiss steak, w/ mashed potato & a veggie; chix-fried steak w/cream gravy, a starch & a veg; breakfast items; roast a chix or 2, baste frequently, roast a few potatoes, may i recommed my fave, yukons?..... couldstrip 1 of them chix & make into a hearty soup or a stew w/ silpdowns, egg noodles, maybe dumplings for a stew-tpe dinner. pastas can be so cheaply-priced, & the sauce options, they're kinda endless. i mean, from carbonara to simplistic tomato, from pesto to olive oil w/ some shredded strong cheese , & so very many others. soup has innumerable hopes, & there's pierogies that can be a meal in-in-&-of-themselves, though may benefit from being paired w/ a meat-based main dish. there's the crokpot, too- sear canola-coated meat, crockpot, season on an ongoing basis. shred & make sammiches! or put veggies in partially thru, then serve a hearty stew-type dinner~


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2011)

You may want to check out a local farmer's market or ethnic markets and do some comparison shopping. Sometimes you'll find better prices than at your local grocery store.

Buying local and in-season can help keep the grocery budget down.  

Given where you live, I would think you'd have access to lots of fresh produce and Mexican food products at a local Mexican market. When in university, I lived on Mexican food (practically) because it was inexpensive and making tortillas wasn't that hard, but they are inexpensive to buy as well. You can debone your own chicken and that will cost less than buying it deboned. Deboned chicken breats don't take a long time to cook.  

Some Mexican dishes you might try are a tortilla casserole or enchilada pie, heuvos rancheros, mole de olla (a beef stew). There should be tons of recipes on the Internet. If you focus on one or two "ethnic" food families, you can keep the number of spices and herbs you have on hand down. Otherwise, you may find that you are missing spices or herbs and buying those can be expensive and you may not use them before they go stale. A bulk food store should have spices and herbs that you can buy in small quantities while you explore dishes from one region or another. When you get tired of that type of food or want to move on to another region or ethnic food family, you can add the spices/herbs used for those. Another trick, if you make tomato sauce, make a double-batch and freeze half of it. That way, you have the base for spaghetti or another pasta dish ready to go.

Yard sales, estate sales, or the local thrift stores are places where you can pick up another Foreman (or similar grill) that is in good condition and inexpensive. You'd be amazed at what people get rid of...although, I have yet to see a KA stand mixer at any of these locations <g>.  

And, welcome to DC!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 9, 2011)

Chile relllenos or Chile rellenos casserole is great and inexpensive.

Nachos can be made a ton of different ingredients

Chili or chicken chili or chili verde can be made and slow cooked in a pot on the stove while your at work/play.

Mixed seafood in white sauce enchiladas are quick.

The california roll sushi bowl from this site is awesome.

Steak or chicken stuffed peppers or tomatoes or big zuccinnis

Oven baked chicken (like fried chicken)

I usually buy some cheap cuts of meat and freeze them until I know what I going to make with them. You can work them into the following week after deciding and getting the remaining needed ingredients.


----------



## tasty food (May 9, 2011)

i need to ask this question.  how can you be sure that meat you get isnt spoiled?  this is another reason why i dont cook a lot.  grocery stores around here sell spoiled meat.  about half their meat, or even more, is spoiled.  almost everytime i get chicken it's spoiled.  just now i got some chicken and 3 beef steaks on sale.  2 of the steaks were good (one was brown in the middle), and none of the chicken legs were good.  

i looked online on how to look for good meat.  for chicken the color has to be red/pink, not grey or brown.  and when you buy the chicken it cant have a slimy feeling to it.  the thing is, most of the chicken in the stores i go to cover their chicken with a lot of labels, so i cant really see i can barely see if the chicken is grey.  they dont do that with beef or lamb.

is there something i'm missing?  even if i go when grocery stores restock (wednesday) they still have suspiciuos looking meat.  do i have to go somewhere else?


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2011)

There are two issues that led me to my current market where I do my shopping.

First, they have a good reputation among normal people (co-workers, fellow church goers, etc.) for this particular market having good meat. In general, this market is not a discount store... in fact, it's one of the more expensive supermarkets in town... BUT they have a good, and knowledgeable butcher who is willing to answer my questions and requests.

Second, they have a quick turnover in the meat department by not putting tons of plastic wrapped meats all at once. They put out only enough to last less than 1/2 a day and then restock. Fast turnover and limited exposure means fresher product.

Find a butcher you think you can trust... ask questions and express your concerns. If he's any kind of professional, he'll help you all he can.


----------



## mommyNY2 (May 9, 2011)

what about supermarkets like shoprite and stop and shop? i trust them with food items completely.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2011)

I'm not familiar with those market chains. Besides, that isn't the point. The point is a particular market's butcher or butcher/manager combination with a desire to give their patrons the best product they can. A brand name market doesn't guarantee that. Only local reputation can help you zero in on what you're looking for.


----------



## tasty food (May 9, 2011)

so brand stores usually sell bad meat.  i have to go to local markets and pay some more to get quality meats?


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2011)

Maybe so... I can't say that for your particular area, but good luck in your search!


----------



## luvs (May 12, 2011)

tasty food said:


> so brand stores usually sell bad meat. i have to go to local markets and pay some more to get quality meats?


 

there's so much that goes on w/ meats; some places trim the garbage from meats & then re-package them w/ new dates on them, or dye them so they appear bright. some combine old meat w/ new & re-grind it. they wash fish w/ vinegar to make it seem fresher. oh, it's absurd.
the places where i purchse from, the food is consistantly fresh, & i'm gratful for that.
could you locate a repuatable butcher? if you get in well w/ 1, they'll work w/ you often on the cost of the foods.


----------



## Fabiabi (May 12, 2011)

You'll get plenty of inspiration from this forum. There are so many delicious simple recipes you can try if you're not so confident in the kitchen.


----------



## Kayelle (May 12, 2011)

tasty food said:


> i need to ask this question.  how can you be sure that meat you get isnt spoiled?  this is another reason why i dont cook a lot.  grocery stores around here sell spoiled meat.  about half their meat, or even more, is spoiled.  almost everytime i get chicken it's spoiled.  just now i got some chicken and 3 beef steaks on sale.  2 of the steaks were good (one was brown in the middle), and none of the chicken legs were good.
> 
> i looked online on how to look for good meat.  for chicken the color has to be red/pink, not grey or brown.  and when you buy the chicken it cant have a slimy feeling to it.  the thing is, most of the chicken in the stores i go to cover their chicken with a lot of labels, so i cant really see i can barely see if the chicken is grey.  they dont do that with beef or lamb.
> 
> is there something i'm missing?  even if i go when grocery stores restock (wednesday) they still have suspiciuos looking meat.  do i have to go somewhere else?



It's hard to believe that in the San Diego area you're having such a shocking issue with spoiled meat!  Where do your neighbors shop?  Do they say the same thing?  Have you talked with the store managers?
I know you have the same Von's, Ralphs, Alberston's supermarkets down there that I have up here, and I have never ever had a fresh meat issue with any of them.  Are you shopping at an independent market?


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2011)

tasty food said:


> so brand stores usually sell bad meat.  i have to go to local markets and pay some more to get quality meats?




ABSOLUTELY NOT!

Most major supermarket chains sell fresh or properly cared for meats.  If the market you shop at sells spoiled, never go there again.  Try other markets.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2011)

I once bought liver on special at a supermarket. When I got it home, it had an iridescent greenish hue. I brought it back to the store. The butcher heard the word liver and asked for the package. Without even bothering to look at the meat, he simply handed me a larger package of liver and apologized.

Have you ever tried bringing the bad meat back to the store?


----------



## Zhizara (May 12, 2011)

If I got bad meat more than once from a store I would also report them to the Health Department.


----------



## Kayelle (May 12, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> If I got bad meat more than once from a store I would also report them to the Health Department.



*Absolutely !! *


----------



## tasty food (May 12, 2011)

just now i made that cut up steak recipe Claire said, it's on the bottom of page 1.  didn't taste good at all.  the beef barely had any taste to it but it wasnt good.  can someone explain to me what was wrong

first of all, i checked between the beef as i was cutting it and some of it had little shades of brown, not a whole lot, i've dealt with this before cooking lamb and it didnt make it taste bad.

i froze the 2 steaks on monday, took one out for today, thawed in the fridge.  chopped onions, tomatoes, green bell peppers, and a small piece of a serrano pepper.  sauteed them in 1 tbsp oil, then added seasoned salt, pepper, cumin, and paprika.  mixed everything for about 30 seconds.  then i added some water, beef broth, chiptole sauce, and tomato sauce.  cooked everything in the same pan so it wasnt a lot to boil.  so after that i get it to a boil, then simmer, then taste if it's good and it wasnt.

luckily i have my new bacon and cheese sandwich


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 12, 2011)

tasty food said:


> just now i made that cut up steak recipe Claire said, it's on the bottom of page 1.  didn't taste good at all.  the beef barely had any taste to it but it wasnt good.  can someone explain to me what was wrong
> 
> i froze the 2 steaks on monday, took one out for today, thawed in the fridge.  chopped onions, tomatoes, green bell peppers, and a small piece of a serrano pepper.  sauteed them in 1 tbsp oil, then added seasoned salt, pepper, cumin, and paprika.  mixed everything for about 30 seconds.  then i added some water, beef broth, chiptole sauce, and tomato sauce.  cooked everything in the same pan so it wasnt a lot to boil.  so after that i get it to a boil, then simmer, then taste if it's good and it wasnt.
> 
> luckily i have my new bacon and cheese sandwich



I think you have lost your taste for beef.


----------



## tasty food (May 13, 2011)

i hope that's a joke, cause i still eat burgers like a madman


----------



## Kayelle (May 13, 2011)

Tasty Food, I just looked at Claire's idea for you, and while it sounds good to me, you may not like the taste of cumin.  I really like cumin myself, but I have friends who really hate the flavor of it, and say it tastes like dirty socks smell.  Perhaps that was your problem.

Could you please address my questions here?



> It's hard to believe that in the San Diego area you're having such a  shocking issue with spoiled meat!  Where do your neighbors shop?  Do  they say the same thing?  Have you talked with the store managers?
> I know you have the same Von's, Ralphs, Alberston's supermarkets down  there that I have up here, and I have never ever had a fresh meat issue  with any of them.  Are you shopping at an independent market?


----------



## luvs (May 13, 2011)

bulk/extend meals by using extra veggies, rice, & pastas like ditalini, orzo, macaroni, & also by making gravies. serve bread.


----------



## tasty food (May 14, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Tasty Food, I just looked at Claire's idea for you, and while it sounds good to me, you may not like the taste of cumin.  I really like cumin myself, but I have friends who really hate the flavor of it, and say it tastes like dirty socks smell.  Perhaps that was your problem.
> 
> Could you please address my questions here?


 *Where do your neighbors shop? Do   they say the same thing?* - dont know my neighbors that well.  we live in apartments.  we dont really talk to each other.  but i have seen a few of them in the same places i go to.

Have you talked with the store managers? - no

*I know you have the same Von's, Ralphs, Alberston's supermarkets down   there that I have up here, and I have never ever had a fresh meat issue   with any of them.  Are you shopping at an independent market? - *i dont know what an independent grocery store would look like.  would they be outside like farmer markets?  the ones i go to are regular sized grocery stores.


----------



## Kayelle (May 14, 2011)

tasty food said:


> *Where do your neighbors shop? Do   they say the same thing?* - dont know my neighbors that well.  we live in apartments.  we dont really talk to each other.  but i have seen a few of them in the same places i go to.  Spoiled meat in your local stores would be a good reason to start a conversation, and get some interaction with your neighbors.
> 
> Have you talked with the store managers? - no  WHY is that?
> 
> *I know you have the same Von's, Ralphs, Alberston's supermarkets down   there that I have up here, and I have never ever had a fresh meat issue   with any of them.  Are you shopping at an independent market? - *i dont know what an independent grocery store would look like.  would they be outside like farmer markets?  the ones i go to are regular sized grocery stores. An independent market would be a privately owned (usually small) grocery store, rather than a supermarket. I ask because they don't have to answer to corporate quality control, however they certainly have to answer to Health Dept standards.


....


----------



## tasty food (May 14, 2011)

i just got a steak, chicken legs, and cube steak.  these babies better turn out good.  

btw, i saw youtube video on "how to look for fresh meat", i'm not sure if it was sarcasm, but at the end of the video it showed what looked like spoiled meat, but said it was ok to eat? it's supposed to be TASTE BETTER!  YouTube - Buying Fresh Produce & Meat at the Grocery Store : How to Buy the Best Steak


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2011)

That's not sarcasm.  She's talking about aged meats.  Aged meats (aged in proper conditions of temperature and humidity) will taste better due to the actions of enzymes within the meat acting on the muscle to tenderize it.  In addition, it will naturally lose some moisture, concentrating the flavors.

She did say something about the 'blood' in the meat turning from red to brown.  The red juices in meat are not blood but liquified proteins from within the cells that happen to be reddish.


----------



## BronnieBakes (May 15, 2011)

I suggest you buy a slow cooker. You just spend 10 mins in the morning getting things ready and then at the end of the day a few more mins making the rice


----------



## luvs (May 15, 2011)

aged meat is an item of beauty. rare to obtain, & delicious.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2011)

luvs said:


> aged meat is an item of beauty. rare to obtain, & delicious.



However that is true for beef only, luvs.

Many of you know I was raised in a "mom and pop" small grocery/meat market.  I used to joke that I didn't have a red steak till I was grown, as the dark steaks were always for our table because Dad couldn't sell them.  Like in the video, if I can find a dark steak in the sale bin of the Supermarket, I'm a happy girl.


----------



## tasty food (May 15, 2011)

i think i firgured a few things out.  first, i finally made chicken i can eat.  i made chicken drumsticks last night, they were good, but i added vegetables.  they were still ok but not that great.  today i just marinated them in spices, didn't add any veges, and they were awesome.  

i think one of the problems i had was adding too many ingredients, specifically vegetables.  maybe it's the way i cut them, or it's just not gonna work in a basic recipe.  

also, i don't like the taste of plain beef.  that was one of my problems with cooking beef (other than ground beef).  for some reason the beef doesn't get the flavor that i want.  i'm gonna try marinating my steak and cook in the over instead of the stove.  i usually add the ingredients right before or during i cook, didnt marinade.


----------

